# Canary not singing



## mads (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and just need some help with my canary, Chicken. I got him a few months ago and at the start everything seemed to be going well - he was singing etc. Since then he developed a bit of a respiratory problem though, for which he was prescribed some antibiotics and given Ivermectin by the vet. He looks like he has really started getting better for which I am so happy but then since he started getting ill he stopped singing. I understand that he must have stopped singing as he was ill but as his health seems to be improving, I just want to make sure that he is behaving as he should and that his not singing can't be attributed to something else. I would really appreciate some help with this because I just want to make sure that he is doing well!

Thank you!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I breed canaries and all my males have now stopped singing as they are due to moult and wont sing then,I have a couple of males that are still trying to sing but thats very croaky.While he is moulting keep him out of any draughts:wink:


----------



## mads (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, I thought that might be it but this being my first canary I just wanted to be sure :smile5:
Is there anything I should be doing while he's moulting to make sure he's fine? Other than keep him out of draughts that is...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

mads said:


> Thanks, I thought that might be it but this being my first canary I just wanted to be sure :smile5:
> Is there anything I should be doing while he's moulting to make sure he's fine? Other than keep him out of draughts that is...


No draughts are the main thing,you can get tonics from the pet shop but I have never bothered.Moulting takes alot out of a canary


----------



## mads (Jul 30, 2011)

suewhite said:


> No draughts are the main thing,you can get tonics from the pet shop but I have never bothered.Moulting takes alot out of a canary


Thanks suewhite! Really appreciate the advise. He actually started singing in a croaky voice two days ago but we've just discovered he's got a scab on his foot today from what I think may be a sand covered perch in his cage which I've removed now. I feel so bad for the little bugger because he can't seem to catch a break! :sad:


----------

